# Anabolin



## Robin Hood (Feb 24, 2005)

*Do you know Anabolin?*

Anybody familiar with this Anabolin??..i believe it is some sort of D-bol..         ( sorry for the bad pic...only one i have )


----------



## heavy (Feb 24, 2005)

Never seen or heard of it before...to me it looks fake. But I could be wrong.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 25, 2005)

Hate to say it, but it looks like one of those products with the similar sounding name, but isn't really a steroid.
But, I don't know what's available in S. Africa.


----------



## Tainter (Feb 25, 2005)

been told that about gen pharma...ip also...people say ip tabs are fake because they say nothing on them... some people think if it ain't in the guide to steroids book it's fake.  I have a few friends that insist on spending $150 or  more on 10 ml of test just because it's in the book.


----------

